# E-MTB leihen



## f7q (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

gleich vorneweg: Bitte verschieben, falls nötig. Habe leider kein passendes Thema gefunden.

Wir sind auf der suche nach einem E-MTB für meine Frau. Natürlich wollen wir da uns mal durch die mittlerweile große Auswahl durchkämpfen und Modell testen. Anforderungen gibt es keine speziellen. Weder Ausstattung noch Preis. es muss einfach passen. Auch wollen wir (oder ehr ich) eben testen, wie es im allgemeinen zusammen klappt, ob meine Ausdauer mit dem unmotorisierten Bike ausreicht, oder ob mir die Lust vergeht, wenn ich an jedem Berg gnadenlos stehen gelassen werde.

Deshalb suchen wir nach E-MTB Verleihstationen oder eben Möglichkeiten ein E-MTB in unseren Regionen (Unter - Oberfranken) mal 1-2 Tage zu testen. Tipps?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2016)

wenn Du deine Frau gut erziehst könnte das mit dem zusammen fahren gut klappen, wenn nicht, dann bist Du nur am hinter hecheln .... naja, solange bis Ihr Akku leer ist


passendes Forum für eBikes hier: http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/

Ansonsten, im E- Fun Park in Pottenstein kannst Du dir eBikes ausleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich hat mittlerweile jeder Bikeladen den ich kenne mindestens ein E-Mtb als Testrad.  Vielleicht einfach mal die örtlichen Händler abklappern und gucken was gefällt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2016)

Händler mögen es in der Regel nicht wenn man mit Ihren "Testbikes" ins Gelände fährt ...


----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2016)

Hmm,  kenne mindestens zwei Händler,  die dieses Jahr schon Ebike Testtage hatten.  Da wurden sogar geführte Touren angeboten.  Bevor ich viel Geld ausgebe um bis zu leihen würde ich zumindest beim Händler mal nachfragen.  
Weiß sie den schon so grob was für ein Bike sie sucht? Die Auswahl an Ebikes ist ja mittlerweile fast größer als normale Mtbs


----------



## f7q (25. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wenn Du deine Frau gut erziehst könnte das mit dem zusammen fahren gut klappen, wenn nicht, dann bist Du nur am hinter hecheln .... naja, solange bis Ihr Akku leer ist
> 
> 
> passendes Forum für eBikes hier: http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/
> ...



Danke. Ich denke schon dass es mit ihr klappt wie gedacht. Aber man muss natürlich miteinander reden: "Hör mal, es macht keinen Spaß, wenn wir uns auf einer Tour gerade mal 5 Minuten sehen, weil du grundsätzlich einen Km vorsprung hast"

und den E-Fun Park Pottenstein habe ich auch schon gefunden, wird dort auf jeden Fall mal getestet



CrossX schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat mittlerweile jeder Bikeladen den ich kenne mindestens ein E-Mtb als Testrad.  Vielleicht einfach mal die örtlichen Händler abklappern und gucken was gefällt



Ich habe schon bei mehreren Läden angerufen. Natürlich nicht: "Was kostet des wenn mer mal n E-Bike richtig dreckig machen will".
Als Fazit eines jeden längeren, informativen Gespräches war es, dass wir ein Rad nur eben mal 10-15 Minuten auf dem Parkplatz fahren könnten. Es musste aber fast jeder Händler einräumen, dass man so natürlich kein Gefühl für das Rad bekommen kann.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Händler mögen es in der Regel nicht wenn man mit Ihren "Testbikes" ins Gelände fährt ...



Das war eben das Problem. Nicht nur Gelände, sondern auch, dass die Auswahl trotz relativ großen Ladens nur beschränkt war und sie eben mal ein Rad hätten, das überhaupt gefahren werden darf.



CrossX schrieb:


> Hmm,  kenne mindestens zwei Händler,  die dieses Jahr schon Ebike Testtage hatten.  Da wurden sogar geführte Touren angeboten.  Bevor ich viel Geld ausgebe um bis zu leihen würde ich zumindest beim Händler mal nachfragen.
> Weiß sie den schon so grob was für ein Bike sie sucht? Die Auswahl an Ebikes ist ja mittlerweile fast größer als normale Mtbs



Bitte um Infos, welche Händler das waren.

Getestet bisher:

Focus Thron - schonmal nicht schlecht
Focus Jarifa - wenig schlechter, aber Dämpfer würden wir allein schon bevorzugen um den Rahmen mit dem hohen Gewicht nicht zu sehr zu belasten
Bulls Twenty9 e - Ähnlich dem Jarifa, nur nicht so hochwertig - fahrgefühl insgesamt schlechter

Alle konnten wir leider nur kurz testen - um eine Aussage über das generelle fahren zu zweit treffen zu können zu kurz.

Meine Frau ist an sich keine Mountainbikerin oder Adrienalin-junkee, aber bei meinen Fahrten sind Trails und Wurzelpassagen definitiv dabei - Somit sollte bei der Konstellation Frau - E-MTB definitv dar Rad nicht der Schwachpunkt sein... Preis Je nachdem ... ich peile mal so 3000 an. Mehr natürlich auch, wenn es sich entsprechend lohnt. Mir persönlich würde ein Hai Xduro/Sduro/Nduro gefallen - 27,5 Zoll fully, oder ein Cube Stereo hybrid. Passt dann zu meinem Stereo


----------



## f7q (25. Juli 2016)

Also an sich haben wir 2 Anliegen:

- hochwertige E-MTBs mal 1-2 Tage leihen, um unsere Gegend unsicher zu machen
- einige Modelle (Hai - Cube - Bergamont - Scott - Giant ...) mal zumindest 1-2 Stunden testen, um ein wenig weiter zu kommen als der Parkplatz. Ein Park oder der Stadtrand sollte ausreichen um grobe Fahreigenschaften zu testen...


----------



## bMerry (25. Juli 2016)

Hi f7q,
suche mal unter dem Begriff: LAUF PEGNITZ EMTB LEIHEN - dann rufe Achim an. Hier kannst Du zBsp. Flyer (uprocs) und Haibikes zum Testen auch mal anmieten (Verrechnung bei Kauf). Beratung und so weiter kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Nix besseres als tatsächlich einen Tag über Trails fliegen, um zu wissen ob Dir das zusagt.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## f7q (25. Juli 2016)

bMerry schrieb:


> Hi f7q,
> suche mal unter dem Begriff: LAUF PEGNITZ EMTB LEIHEN - dann rufe Achim an. Hier kannst Du zBsp. Flyer (uprocs) und Haibikes zum Testen auch mal anmieten (Verrechnung bei Kauf). Beratung und so weiter kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Nix besseres als tatsächlich einen Tag über Trails fliegen, um zu wissen ob Dir das zusagt.
> Viel Spaß!


Danke, schonmal vielversprechend. Aber da wir zwischen Bamberg und Schweinfurt wohnen, ein bisschen weit. Aber dem Tipp werden wir trotzdem nachgehen und dort mal vorbei sehen. Weitere Tipps für meine Region?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Juli 2016)

arbeite dich mal durch telefonisch
http://www.mainradweg.com/infos-tipps/servicestellen/e-bike-verleihstationen/


----------



## OTTO (18. August 2016)

meines wissen hat der schauer in schweinfurt hat einige e-bikes zum verleih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (18. August 2016)

OTTO schrieb:


> meines wissen hat der schauer in schweinfurt hat einige e-bikes zum verleih.


Danke, wird mal angerufen


----------

